# Taking the plunge with a family on the Algarve



## missustwix (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi folks, after years of deliberation our dream seems to be finally within our grasp!
My husband and I, together with our 2 kids age 4 & 7 have found a potentially lucrative business venture on the algarve and are presently exploring all our options. 

We have been holidaying on the algarve for almost 20 years and have family living in the Loule area. We are looking at properties around Tavira/ St Catarina. 

Can anyone share any knowledge of schools, amenities in the area, or any general experiences moving with a young family. we plan on sending them to the state school.

Although a very exciting time, its also very scary!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> potentially lucrative business venture on the algarve


I didn't realise they existed! 

Do your research, have plenty of savings, money's too tight to mention. You'll find loads about cost of living, starting a business etc on my blog (below) Good luck!


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> I didn't realise they existed!
> 
> Do your research, have plenty of savings, money's too tight to mention. Good luck!


Hear!! Hear!! When something sounds too good to be true, it often is! Tread very carefully and bring lots of cash. Best of luck with it all.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd echo above


----------

